# Advice needed!



## Import (Sep 27, 2021)

I’m repairing an office with a damaged window cavity. It seems to be steel studs with insulation / lathe and approximately 5/8” thick of plaster.

My question is, can I repair this with just hot mud?

I am a little wondering if there’s a better option to help fill the void other than just mudding it all?

Should I use any kind of mesh since it’s so thick? Any other opinions?


----------



## Asibliver (Oct 2, 2021)

You can use bead of caulk which prevents future


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

yea put a coat of real old durabond over it then easy sand 45 to smooth it. if you worried knife in some wide mess on first coat.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I would consider Structolite plaster basecoat over the diamond lathe. Then whater mud you are comfortable with to finish it out. Finish coat plaster. Or smoothset or even old school Durabond 90 as was suggested.


----------

